# Evil Breeders.....



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

When we first started looking for a dog, I never considered going to a breeder – there are sooo many good pups in need of homes in rescues and shelters. After several negative experiences with local rescues and a dramatically unsuccessful adoption attempt, we started researching breeders. I’ll admit that I knew nothing about breeding, and what differentiated ethical breeders from average BYBs when I started. I now have the utmost respect for reputable breeders. I never knew the amount of work and dedication that went into producing healthy, well-adjusted puppies. The idea that a good breeder will take back one of their dogs at any time, for any reason was simply mind-blowing. 

One thing that I read that really stuck with me is that ethical breeders are needed to ensure there are appropriate dogs available for certain tasks like law enforcement, therapy and service, and rescue operations. It’s crucial that dogs in those situations have sound health and temperaments. Not that there aren’t rescue dogs perfectly capable of performing such tasks, but there are so many unknowns … After my experiences, I’d be reluctant to rely too heavily on BYB dogs for such tasks.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I have 2 dogs from Rescue, 1 from Breeder (good one), 3 from clients. I don't think there is any one good place to get a dog. One just needs to think about their family life & where it is going & then from there make an educated decision as to what will work. I think puppy mills, byb breeders & the idiots that just let their dogs roam & get pregnant because they are too lazy, are too blame for the excess # of dogs. You have to do what is right for your family.


----------



## lilypoo (Jul 25, 2011)

I got a lot of grief from rescues because I would only consider a purebred poodle (due to allergies). I also applied to several rescues that never contacted me--and I had a very good application. I also refused to apply to a couple rescues who wanted what was imho a bit too much information. I know there's a place for rescue but there's also a place for good breeders. Without good breeders, we would eventually have no more purebred dogs!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Mama2FourAZ said:


> I know there's a place for rescue but there's also a place for good breeders. Without good breeders, we would eventually have no more purebred dogs!


I'll always remember a line in one of my *all too frequent* rescue threads. It was either vtomblin or maybe even tintlet that said:

"If u breed, rescue. If u don't breed, rescue anyway."

It reminds me that there's space in the dog world for all of us to get along.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

I come from both sides- i work extensively with rescues (fostering over 20 dogs in the last 2 years, and now am a director on a local resuce) 

I have rescues and i have purebreds- and i do breed. I couldn't find what i want in a rescue. I want health testing, i want papers (So i can show) and i want soundness that will last. as i do a lot of performance with my dogs. And i want it from a puppy. Like i said i have rescues- one of which would have been put down if i hadn't taken him (literally he was on the list or that day- our rescue stepped in- he's not a dog i thnk we could place- he's with me for life). and i have one who has cost me over 5k in vet bills. But is still going strong at 13. 

But could i find MY want list at a rescue? chances are NO. 

I listen to a LOT of breeder bashing in my rescue work. The rescue now also tries to educate what a good breeder is. when i hear breeders are what causes shelter dogs- i reply NO BAD BREEDERS are what causes shelter dogs. And then describe for me what the difference is.


----------

